# Voltage system in South Korea



## Nandhan (Jun 24, 2014)

Friends,
Can anyone give me clear information about the voltage system in South Korea, I can see different information in the internet. Some one from South korea gave me this spec (3 phase 220 Volts 60 hz) Does that mean the voltage between 2 phases is 220 volts, are they following a three wire system?
Please help.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Nandhan said:


> Friends,
> Can anyone give me clear information about the voltage system in South Korea, I can see different information in the internet. Some one from South korea gave me this spec (3 phase 220 Volts 60 hz) Does that mean the voltage between 2 phases is 220 volts, are they following a three wire system?
> Please help.


it would probably be a good idea to get the exact specs you need from the person who gave you the specs.


----------

